# lp640 in vancouver



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

sweet jesus i saw a dark grey colored one with black wheels driving around a few days ago and then i went to weissach last night and saw a bright blue lp640 drop top and i wanted to fap all over it.


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: lp640 in vancouver (markfiver)*

PICS! I wish I had seen then too. I've only seen the most recent Diablo and a Gallardo.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: lp640 in vancouver (FULLOFGLI)*

ill try to upload the pic i took tonight at home but christ that thing is magnificent my friend has a murci roadster and the lp640 totally trumps the thing lol


----------



## Cmefly! (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: lp640 in vancouver (markfiver)*

I was on my way back from a class at UBC and the lp was parked taking some pics. So I stopped and talked to the guy. He works for weissach and was taking some pics for the website. If you log on to weissach.com and then go to the lambo site and then look up pre owned lamborghini you'll see the pics from that day.
The previous owner has ordered the roadster lp. Sadly, the car has some scratches on the door handle and the carbon door sill. It's sick as hell though. Sounds fantastic.


----------



## markfiver (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: lp640 in vancouver (Cmefly!)*

yeah the roadster lp is in the showroom down at weissach the blue is the sexiest color ive ever seen on the thing


----------

